# high beam problem



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

wen i switch 2 high beams... well, dey look off. "off" meaning, not even/straight. i've installed xenon bulbs a couple of times but dey jus kept burnin da wires. could dat be a factor? n now m jus runnin stock bulbs. need help/suggestions.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what do you mean off and what kind of housing are you using and what Xenon bulb are u usin the imitation ones or the real thing.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sounds like the bulbs being used are the wrong wattage. (too high causing the wires to fry)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok just to set thing straight... these are real XENON bulbs 










and these are not real xenon but imitation hi wattage low lumen hyperwhite bulbs.










if you are buring out your wires then you got the hi wattage hyperwhite bulbs and need to switch to a high wattage wiring harnesses.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well your first problem is not knowing how to use correct grammer. We might have a couple brothas here but they are respecable people and talk correct. Get some bulbs that have the correct wattage because you aren't getting any brighter by using higher wattage. Didn't we already explain this Liuspeed?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well your first problem is not knowing how to use correct grammer. We might have a couple brothas here but they are respecable people and talk correct. Get some bulbs that have the correct wattage because you aren't getting any brighter by using higher wattage. Didn't we already explain this Liuspeed?


yes.. about 3-5 times i beleve skd.. i lost count. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

halos are horrible for driving.. I suggest selling them to someone, and getting crystal clears'.. take my word for it.. i had the H4 housings, with actual Xenon HID, and it was the shit


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but you piss people off doing that. Unless you had projectors. Theres so much glare you are literatly asking for a head on collision


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ihave the same set of light's lui has in his pic and never had a problem, maybe they're a lower wattage then the average who know's. But i have heard about these bulb's burning stock harness due to power drain, you may want to just do it right so you don't run into a fire or something starting under the hood!


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> what do you mean off and what kind of housing are you using and what Xenon bulb are u usin the imitation ones or the real thing.



off as n da ryt side s higher dan da left wen i switch 2 high beams; m usin da stock black housing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

initial V said:


> off as n da ryt side s higher dan da left wen i switch 2 high beams; m usin da stock black housing.



*BAN*

I don't even understand WTF he is saying...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> *BAN*
> 
> I don't even understand WTF he is saying...


so you want to ban someone from Guam that asking for some help with his light? If he's not screwing around and trying with english as best as he can then your ban suggestion is :lame:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

initial V said:


> off as n da ryt side s higher dan da left wen i switch 2 high beams; m usin da stock black housing.


If you're using the halo style lights then you need to adjust all 4 lens. They do not come adjusted from the factory.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah well it sounds like he knows english if he can say "of as n da ryt side" sounds like ebonics if I've ever heard


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^agreed. i think he knows his english plenty well, but insist on typing ebonics....ha ha..if i only typed how i talk, you guys would swear i was of african descent :thumbup:
or the biggest wigga on the site.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

How hard is it to understand?

What he's saying is that the high-beams are unbalanced i.e. one is probably set higher than the other and their beam pattern is probably off. In reference to mine, the projected beam was completely crossed.

Like someone said, you have to adjust the screws for the lenses, but be careful- they seem to strip/get messed up easily. I know this cause my driverside low-beam won't go up beyond the setting it was already on when i got it (yeah imagine driving around with 'half lights' at night).

BTW LIU: you would prefer for Xenons right? Also- I got a set of those LEDs for the corners. THEY ARE HOT but they're red. Can't drive around like that *lol* cause the cops here are anal about it...but damn it looked sweet.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> How hard is it to understand?
> 
> What he's saying is that the high-beams are unbalanced i.e. one is probably set higher than the other and their beam pattern is probably off. In reference to mine, the projected beam was completely crossed.
> 
> ...


the cops here are pretty anal about red lights too, only if they're not busy responding to a dispatch.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> How hard is it to understand?
> 
> What he's saying is that the high-beams are unbalanced i.e. one is probably set higher than the other and their beam pattern is probably off. In reference to mine, the projected beam was completely crossed.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Neva2wicked said:


> How hard is it to understand?
> 
> What he's saying is that the high-beams are unbalanced i.e. one is probably set higher than the other and their beam pattern is probably off. In reference to mine, the projected beam was completely crossed.
> 
> ...


yes i prefer the real xenons with proper lense and cut off line etc.

light up much brighter...and like me and skd said lumens is everything not wattage or color


----------

